# 25 years of The Midwest Slot Car Swap - Flyer



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Time flies when your playing with slot cars! It seems like just a short time ago that Mike Dore and I turned a question "Why aren't there any shows like this around?" by a frustrated slot car collector (me) into the event that's still going strong. It takes the support of a lot of like-minded slot heads and we appreciate every one of you. Drop in and see what has made this the place to be on Novermber 9. 2014.

See you there!

Here's the flyer


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

will be there for sure, this has become a cant wait thing for me. love the hanging out the night before and all the friends and people that come to the show.

wheelz63


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I really wish I could attend... If the lottery gods would only smile on me for once!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah Al,Bob and I always have a great time at your show.Long drive but woth it.See you soon. Tom Stumpf


----------

